# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Nurcan Taylan kendini bitirdi!

## ozzylive

Olimpiyat, dünya ve Avrupa rekortmeni milli halterci Nurcan Taylan, spor kariyeri boyunca üçüncü kez doping skandalına bulaştı. Uluslararası Halter Federasyonu’nun Atina’da yaptırdığı tahlillerin ardından Fransa’daki dünya şampiyonasına bir gün kala yarışmadan çekilen Nurcan’ın (B) numunesi de pozitif çıktı. Daha önce iki kez doping yaptığı için cezalı olan ancak karşılaşmalara özel izinle katılan Nurcan için “kariyerinin sonu” yorumları yapıldı. üte yandan Halter Federasyonu Başkanı Hasan Akkuş, Nurcan’ın IWF’ten duruşma talebi olduğunu belirterek, “Süreç tamamlana kadar sporcumuzun yanındayız” dedi.

----------

